# Movie Box for Android



## rene0228

Mod Type:: Leak

Difficulty:: Very Easy

Mod Status:: Alpha

Apply In:: ADB

Requires Root:: No

Source:: 
Hi all

Is there a movie streaming app for Android like movie box for the ipad?? i have searched but yet found one. thanks


----------



## yarly

Please post questions in the general android forum please. The application forum is for developers to post their apps only.

Thank you.


----------

